# Profitable strategy for Betfair



## vitaha111 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello. My name is Vitaly. 
I trade on the Betfair betting exchange.  The main sport I trade in is football. I will post the results of my work.  I'll share the strategy for a reward.  

If you have any questions do not hesitate.
I will always be happy to help you.  Write to the mail ugorrschina@mail.ru


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 10, 2020)

Results for the past year


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 11, 2020)

Results for the past year


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 13, 2020)

Results for the past year


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 13, 2020)

Results for the past year


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 13, 2020)

Results for the past year


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 13, 2020)

Results for the past year


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 13, 2020)

The first auction this year. in 3 days 500$


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 16, 2020)

Video recording of earnings on Betfair


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 17, 2020)

Earned for 4 days 475$


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 24, 2020)

earnings per week 885$


----------



## Giresse (Jan 25, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> Hello. My name is Vitaly.
> I trade on the Betfair betting exchange.  The main sport I trade in is football. I will post the results of my work.  I'll share the strategy for a reward.
> 
> If you have any questions do not hesitate.
> I will always be happy to help you.  Write to the mail ugorrschina@mail.ru


Hi vitaha, here in fr we can't access betfaire directly. I've heard a lot of positive revue on Orbit échange offered at bet-ibc as an alternative. any other way around? or I can go ahead and contact them !


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 25, 2020)

Giresse said:


> Hi vitaha, here in fr we can't access betfaire directly. I've heard a lot of positive revue on Orbit échange offered at bet-ibc as an alternative. any other way around? or I can go ahead and contact them !


Well, if you don't have access to betfair, you can use Orbit exchange, which is a decent alternative. You can also trade on it using my strategy.


----------



## Giresse (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks vitara, i will contact bet-ibc for an orbit account in this case, i hear they are the best with such, do you know of any other agent who offers orbit accounts?


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 25, 2020)

Giresse said:


> thanks vitara, i will contact bet-ibc for an orbit account in this case, i hear they are the best with such, do you know of any other agent who offers orbit accounts?


Unfortunately, I don't know. I wish you good luck.


----------



## Giresse (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks vitara, I wish you the same.


----------



## vitaha111 (Jan 27, 2020)

Earned 364$ in 3 days


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 1, 2020)

for 4 days earned 545$


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 6, 2020)

for 3 trading days profit 522$


----------



## Giresse (Feb 12, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> Hello. My name is Vitaly.
> I trade on the Betfair betting exchange.  The main sport I trade in is football. I will post the results of my work.  I'll share the strategy for a reward.
> 
> If you have any questions do not hesitate.
> I will always be happy to help you.  Write to the mail ugorrschina@mail.ru


can you please throw more light on this betting strategy vitaha111 please!


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 12, 2020)

Giresse said:


> can you please throw more light on this betting strategy vitaha111 please!


The strategy involves buying or selling the coefficient under certain conditions and signals in the match. In the strategy, everything is described in detail, what, when and how to do. If you want to communicate in detail, write to your email or personal messages.


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 13, 2020)

for 3 trading days earned 481$


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 18, 2020)

for 2 days earned 304$


----------



## Giresse (Feb 19, 2020)

nice, but how do we know these results haven't been filtered to show only the winning bets? I believe in transparency just like the other forum members, so, i'll request more proof if you don't mind!


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 19, 2020)

Giresse said:


> nice, but how do we know these results haven't been filtered to show only the winning bets? I believe in transparency just like the other forum members, so, i'll request more proof if you don't mind!


Each screen shows the period for which bets are made, there is no way to filter, especially there are negative bets


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 22, 2020)

for 3 days earned 495$


----------



## vitaha111 (Feb 26, 2020)

earnings for 3 days amounted to  409$


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 2, 2020)

earned 677$ in 5 days


----------



## Giresse (Mar 4, 2020)

seems promising but I see you asky us to send you an email to get any further details but why not just share here! At least the methodology behind these results, because as a Pro bettor, I can tell such ROI is unreal, and probably won't last long!


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 5, 2020)

Giresse said:


> seems promising but I see you asky us to send you an email to get any further details but why not just share here! At least the methodology behind these results, because as a Pro bettor, I can tell such ROI is unreal, and probably won't last long!


I can't share it here, I sell the strategy. Since I spent a lot of time and effort to achieve such results. Look at the screenshots from the very beginning by the time I have been working on this strategy for a year. With the right approach and knowledge, you can earn good money.


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 5, 2020)

Earnings per match 72$


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 11, 2020)

earnings for 5 days 735$


----------



## Giresse (Mar 11, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> I can't share it here, I sell the strategy. Since I spent a lot of time and effort to achieve such results. Look at the screenshots from the very beginning by the time I have been working on this strategy for a year. With the right approach and knowledge, you can earn good money.



I am already earning good with a software called VIP-IBC, it works well for me and is safer as it helps automate my betting strategy but your program is still new and unknown to anyone, so how do you expect me to trust you based on a few words and screenshots!


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

Giresse said:


> I am already earning good with a software called VIP-IBC, it works well for me and is safer as it helps automate my betting strategy but your program is still new and unknown to anyone, so how do you expect me to trust you based on a few words and screenshots!


I agree with you( no real tips,, 98% wins) Not possible for sure)


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 11, 2020)

Giresse said:


> I am already earning good with a software called VIP-IBC, it works well for me and is safer as it helps automate my betting strategy but your program is still new and unknown to anyone, so how do you expect me to trust you based on a few words and screenshots!


You do not trust others trust. In the screenshots and video, everything is visible how much and in what match is earned.


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 11, 2020)

Domakome said:


> I agree with you( no real tips,, 98% wins) Not possible for sure)


To test, buy a strategy and check every match I traded on. If at least one match does not match my strategy, I will refund the money.


----------



## Giresse (Mar 11, 2020)

Domakome said:


> I agree with you( no real tips,, 98% wins) Not possible for sure)



I'm in the betting world for a long time now and I can tell 98% consistent wins is unrealistic, you can't argue with that. If it were the case, this strategy would probably not be on sale but hidden! That's just how I see it but you can prove us wrong


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

Giresse said:


> I'm in the betting world for a long time now and I can tell 98% consistent wins is unrealistic, you can't argue with that. If it were the case, this strategy would probably not be on sale but hidden! That's just how I see it but you can prove us wrong


I can said that if this results are true - First never you will start to said it - beleive me! Second You want some very happy money for this kind of strategy. If this results are real -  you will want much much money If you start to sell it. Who sell somethink for 3-5% of winnigs for a month?  Nobody or Fake. Thanks


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 11, 2020)

Domakome said:


> I can said that if this results are true - First never you will start to said it - beleive me! Second You want some very happy money for this kind of strategy. If this results are real -  you will want much much money If you start to sell it. Who sell somethink for 3-5% of winnigs for a month?  Nobody or Fake. Thanks


Everyone has their own opinion. Who needs and who wants to learn how to earn, he buys and learns. Who doesn 't need to -complains and looks for reasons.


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 15, 2020)

coronavirus prevents earning) for 3 days 364$


----------



## betrader (Mar 16, 2020)

In regards to this particular strategy, I would be very interested to know what sort of bank and general outlay you are using per selection in order to achieve the outlined results? - the general strike rate looks almost perfect with very few losing bets overall.
Also has anyone else bought and using the Vitaha111 system?  If so are your own results typical of what is being presented?

P.S I did email Vitaha111 a while back but I got very little worthwhile information considering the strategy was on sale for $100

*P.S.S  I think your silence/refusal to answer simple questions speaks volumes of what you and your system are about and remarkably out of the woodwork all purchasers now can have some free and unproven bolt on carrots/strategies available at a time when there is no football available to work the main strategy - shameful sales technique - hopefully people are more awake these days.
Adios Amigos *


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 23, 2020)

Coronavirus campaign took a hard line, what can we say about the cancellation of football matches if the country's borders are closed. But the good Betfair exchange, and the fact that if there is no football, you can go to the game Hi-Lo (or others).

The advantages of the Hi lo market is that it is a quick income, because the draw of cards lasts from two to five minutes, while the football match is 90 minutes and plus the break time. The second advantage is that you are not tied to time, as in football: in the card market, the game is constantly going on. But here you need a more thorough approach, you need to spend a lot of time analyzing the game for the correct entry.

I bet on one football game in a week. But the game Hi-Lo did not allow to sit idle.
Strategy for games on betfeer (Hi-Lo and others) as well as for ordinary bookmakers I send as a gift when buying the main strategy for trading on football.


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 27, 2020)

Campaign Belarusians don't care about the epidemic, no football is canceled) total 160$

my page with reviews in VK https://vk.com/vitaha__betfair


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 27, 2020)

betrader said:


> In regards to this particular strategy, I would be very interested to know what sort of bank and general outlay you are using per selection in order to achieve the outlined results - the general strike rate looks almost perfect with very few losing bets overall.
> Also has anyone else bought and using the Vitaha111 system?  If so are your own results typical of what is being presented?
> 
> P.S I did email Vitaha111 a while back but I got very little worthwhile information considering the strategy was on sale for $100
> ...


Those who want to learn how to earn money, look for opportunities, buy and learn. And those who do not want to-they look for reasons and excuses.


----------



## vitaha111 (Apr 9, 2020)

the result on football for 10 days is 167 bucks). poor as it is but the game of Hi-Lo really helps.


----------



## betrader (Apr 13, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> Those who want to learn how to earn money, look for opportunities, buy and learn. And those who do not want to-they look for reasons and excuses.


LOL - I already make money so I don't need any excuses, but I seem to remember you used that quote for someone else who was asking very simple and legitimate questions that are clearly not being answered -
Alarm bells are ringing and hopefully punters are a bit more savvy these days


----------



## vitaha111 (Apr 13, 2020)

betrader said:


> LOL - I already make money so I don't need any excuses, but I seem to remember you used that quote for someone else who was asking very simple and legitimate questions that are clearly not being answered -
> Alarm bells are ringing and hopefully punters are a bit more savvy these days


What questions can there be? If the screenshots and videos show how much and when earned. I explain everything in detail to everyone who writes to me and wants to learn how to earn money.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice pick and work. When league resume let work together mate to make lot of money


----------



## betrader (Apr 19, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> What questions can there be? If the screenshots and videos show how much and when earned. I explain everything in detail to everyone who writes to me and wants to learn how to earn money.



I asked you two very legitimate and very simple questions in my previous post (no 42) and I am still awaiting your replies
It is also noted that we have not seen any P&L screenshots for your High/Low 'additional' strategy which you are claiming is a profitable and part of the package, but only mentioned after the football was shutdown.
In the meantime I hope your thumbs up buddies Martinclos and Serzorin are doing okay with it all lol....


----------



## vitaha111 (Apr 28, 2020)

I sit at home and don't get bored)) on the football 390$ basic earnings is now in the game of Hi-Lo


----------



## betrader (May 4, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> I sit at home and don't get bored)) on the football 390$ basic earnings is now in the game of Hi-Lo


*£20.00 for anyone who can spot the obvious error in the above screenshot.*


----------



## vitaha111 (May 4, 2020)

betrader said:


> *£20.00 for anyone who can spot the obvious error in the above screenshot.*


Why don't you just calm down? You're looking for some mistakes. If you can't make money, just be jealous in silence. And if you want to learn, then apply.


----------



## betrader (May 6, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> Why don't you just calm down? You're looking for some mistakes. If you can't make money, just be jealous in silence. And if you want to learn, then apply.


LOL! - You should change your name to the 'the browbeater' - an answer for everything except anyone asking legitimate questions....


----------



## Giresse (May 17, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> Why don't you just calm down? You're looking for some mistakes. If you can't make money, just be jealous in silence. And if you want to learn, then apply.



I'll join bettrader on this one, he simply asked legitimate questions and you didn't answer, such results are unrealistic and every pro punter will tell you that!


----------



## vitaha111 (May 17, 2020)

Giresse said:


> I'll join bettrader on this one, he simply asked legitimate questions and you didn't answer, such results are unrealistic and every pro punter will tell you that!


These results are real. And I show them in real time. I don't bet on the outcome of the match. I trade during the match. Commercial Bank is about$2000. Under certain conditions, I enter the match and under certain conditions, I close the deal. I will not disclose the other details. And if You don't believe it, then why write it? On my page https://vk.com/vitaha__betfair there are reviews of who bought the strategy.


----------



## vitaha111 (May 17, 2020)

Interesting observation.

If you decide to change your whole life, build a fanatical discipline, go through a dozen crashes and mental pits, you will plow, work hard, get up at 5 am with a wet face, and climb this mountain again and in 3 years you will succeed, do you know what they will tell you when they see you driving a normal car?

"Dude, you're doing great."

Got a fucking JOB. I was walking down the street, saw a sports car standing, sat down, and settled behind the wheel. Believe me, they will say so. And they'll say “ " can you put me there?”

Familiar?)


----------



## betrader (May 18, 2020)

LOL - I don't think your sermon translates that well tbh and only 5 out of 10 for creativity this time for ducking my questions.... again!

Nice rental and creative choice of colour - doesn't match the shoes though.

Oh by the way, here is one of me looking suspiciously like a handsome John Wick filling up my super car telling the Russian pump attendant to extinguish his cigarette before it all blows up in our faces.... 

P.S  Pay particular attention to the matching colour co-ordinated shoes....


----------



## vitaha111 (May 18, 2020)

betrader said:


> LOL - I don't think your sermon translates that well tbh and only 5 out of 10 for creativity this time for ducking my questions.... again!
> 
> Nice rental and creative choice of colour - doesn't match the shoes though.
> 
> ...


I answered the questions. Go to my social network page and compare photos.


----------



## betrader (May 18, 2020)

No need to get so defensive dude, they were only simple questions that any legitimate strategy seller would be more than happy to answer in order to make a very easy sale and this is where you trip up, and tbh it has been quite amusing watching you do so....
I mean hey, it would appear that you don't need to sell it or promote this thing in any way to make money so why even bother...
Good luck with the continued 100% strike rate but please invest in some matching trainers and jogging bottoms... 

P.S - Can't wait for the horse racing to start again....


----------



## vitaha111 (May 19, 2020)

Well, the Germans began to play, waiting for the others and start moving) and while 354$


----------



## gerchik (May 19, 2020)

Giresse said:


> I'll join bettrader on this one, he simply asked legitimate questions and you didn't answer, such results are unrealistic and every pro punter will tell you that!


Why is such a result not realistic? This can be said by a person who does not know what betfair is. I am also good enough to trade on this exchange.


----------



## NC10 (May 19, 2020)

I'm sorry I'm new to the forum but I can guarantee you this dude right here is pure scam, in nine years of sport trading I've seen many of them trying to sell strategies, self-declared magicians, courtsiders wannabes and all the company of weirdos. 
Let me tell you something, in Sport Trading if you get to build such an edge with amazing % in returns (and believe me it could take years) the last thing on earth you would want to do is giving it away to people for crappy 100$. 
I would suggest to wipe this entire thread away for it could drive people to believe false promises but if you enjoy the guy, go on.


----------



## vitaha111 (May 20, 2020)

WHINERS, ENVIOUS, LOSERS, AND THE REST ARE HIGHLY LITERATE.

Stop writing to me all kinds of nonsense and guesses.

If You have something that doesn't work out, it doesn't mean that others do the same.

It will be easier to convey your message with a short parable.

Two people walking in the desert.
Then a lion runs out to meet us.

One of them hastily takes off his heavy Hiking boots and puts on his sneakers.
The second, laughing, says: "Do you think running shoes will help you run faster than a lion?"
"I don't need to run faster than a lion, I need to run faster than you," the first one replied.

Often, you don't need to have a mega brain or IQ300 to succeed. It is enough to be a little ahead of the competition.

Well!! You don't need to be the smartest to make money on bets! You need to be a little more attentive, be able to draw conclusions about the situation a little faster than others, know a little more than others.


----------



## betrader (May 20, 2020)

gerchik said:


> Why is such a result not realistic? This can be said by a person who does not know what betfair is. I am also good enough to trade on this exchange.


Lol... Another one of Vitaha111's friends sign up, pop in and give another thumbs up....


----------



## betrader (May 20, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> Well, the Germans began to play, waiting for the others and start moving) and while 354$


Wow another 100% strike rate - are you really sure you need to promote and sell this...


----------



## betrader (May 20, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> WHINERS, ENVIOUS, LOSERS, AND THE REST ARE HIGHLY LITERATE.
> 
> Stop writing to me all kinds of nonsense and guesses.
> 
> ...


And there was me thinking all the smoke and mirror sermons were all done with - silly me.


----------



## betrader (May 20, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> I answered the questions. Go to my social network page and compare photos.


Can you direct me to the post that answers my questions as outlined in thread 42 please.


----------



## vitaha111 (May 20, 2020)

betrader said:


> Can you direct me to the post that answers my questions as outlined in thread 42 please.


Why are you so clingy? Envy is a bad trait. My Bank is visible on the screenshots, but I will tell you this is at least $ 2000. An experienced player would understand the amount I use to enter a single trade, but you will have to say it is $ 400 - 500$. Those who bought write on my page and forums, carefully read.


----------



## betrader (May 20, 2020)

Clingy and envious now lol... calm down fella, you do realize you could have saved yourself a lot of time if only you answered sooner instead of being so disrespectful to potential customers.

So basically from a 2K bank with a risk of 20 - 25% of your entire bank for each single trade offers an roi in the region of just 10 - 15% per trade. 
Mind blown and whoopie doo chap and no longer a big mystery why you weren't too keen to come forward with those figures!

On a final note, I am sure your forum is very interesting among like minded individuals but unfortunately 'Au revoir mon petit smuck' is about the only foreign I can translate.


----------



## NC10 (May 20, 2020)

in fact the system is not even affected by variancy, you guys have to understand that you'll become billionaires for just 100 shitty dolla.


----------



## Giresse (May 23, 2020)

betrader said:


> Lol... Another one of Vitaha111's friends sign up, pop in and give another thumbs up....



you read my mind @betrader, was about to write the same! a strategy with over 80% strike rate doesn't need much promo, nice try from his 2 friends who just recently signed up. But it's quite obvious something is fishy here!


----------



## betrader (May 23, 2020)

Giresse said:


> you read my mind @betrader, was about to write the same! a strategy with over 80% strike rate doesn't need much promo, nice try from his 2 friends who just recently signed up. But it's quite obvious something is fishy here!



I believe they both signed up on the same day, both gave a thumbs up and have never been seen since.
I like to have a bit of fun with these dudes for my own amusement but someone has to do it 
Spent quite a bit of time some years ago reviewing products and services so you can usually spot something that isn't quite right and this is one of em..


----------



## betrader (May 27, 2020)

Sorry to bother you again but just one more question if you get the chance 
I noticed from your results you appear to have just two (early) losing trades against a very large proportion of subsequent winners.
If your average stake per trade is $400 - $500 I would assume from the results that your strategy uses a manual stop loss method to cut trades that don't work out otherwise the loss would be one for the full amount.
The two losing trades that I can see appear to be around 20 - 25% of your suggested total trade amount (similar to higher profit levels) which indicates those trades were in fact manually cut short/stopped after showing that not a great deal of negative price swing was actually involved.
It has been noted that this stop loss method has never been needed or used since and has subsequently gone on to offer up a perfect 100% strike rate thereafter?


----------



## vitaha111 (Jun 22, 2020)

6 days + 18 bids = 976$


----------



## betrader (Jun 23, 2020)

vitaha111 said:


> 6 days + 18 bids = 976$


  I rest my case your honor and still avoiding legitimate questions...  don't worry I am done with you now...


----------



## vitaha111 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## vitaha111 (Jun 29, 2020)

6 days + 19 bids = 952$


----------



## vitaha111 (Mar 25, 2021)

take a look before you say anything https://vk.com/birzabetfair


----------

